# fairy cichlid



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

has anyone bred fairy cichlids (Neolamprologus Brichadi) before? im planning on setting up a tank and heard they were easy to breed. Any thoughts?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They can be easy to breed, Just make sure you have everything just right for them. From Lake Tanganyika. Can be kept in groups. Temps range feom77 to 79 with a ph 8.4 to 9.2, Needs sandy substrate with rock formations. Plants can be added but must be what can handle harder water. Tank size should be a minimum of 40 gal. for a species tank. 75 gal minimum when having other tank mates.
When doing water changes make sure the water has the same hardness as tank.


----------



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

Does a 40 breeder with an Aqeon quiet flow 200gph canister filter work? lildrummerboy is my alt account


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes it would work. Has better floor space for them.. I kept a trio in a 40, gal but a 40 breeder is longer and you could keep 2 trios with plenty of rock work for them to set up territories.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine




  








neolamp Helianthus male




__
susankat


__
Mar 20, 2009


__
2


----------



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool
He’s pretty


----------



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Yes it would work. Has better floor space for them.. I kept a trio in a 40, gal but a 40 breeder is longer and you could keep 2 trios with plenty of rock work for them to set up territories.


That’s what I was planning on doing


----------

